# Militaria collectors anyone?



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I´ve been participating of this nice forum for a while but I´m curious about something. It is pretty clear that everybody here enjoy a lot of subjects related with military stuff.

However, I didn´t see any collector here  It is not a critic, but just a curiosity. It would be expected to find someone who collect medals, pictures, patchs or anything...

Just like to hear from you.  

Douglas.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 27, 2005)

I thoroughly enjoy the stuff! All I possess I'm afraid are my grandfather's RCAF uniform and my great-grandfather's bayonet from the Boer War, which is in less than ideal shape.


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2005)

yes Douglas depending what it is. My phtograph collection is rather huge. problem with medals and soft goods is my space in which to present them. Several K-98 bayonets. A German fiorestry dagger with engravd blade. A EK 2 marked # 100, Ost front medal. A Rag -tag of German Heer uniform pieces and belt buckle. A very rare KM Mutzenband of the KM Schiff: Linienschiff Schlesien and an Oberfeldwebel KM shoulder board. Other items include a rare and in excellent shape DAF flag with the black cog and the Ferrul - flag top included


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow. Nice!


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 4, 2005)

Erich and Nonskimmer,

Nice to see that you are around with some nice stuff! My field of collecting nowadays stay with medals, documents and Wehrpass/Soldbuch. One or two helmets, all from Imperial or III Reich Eras. Pictures are, of course, a nice thing to collect. Do you collect official cards (Hoffman, Verlag, etc...) or private shots? Or both? I´m starting to collect pictures also, because they look great in displays! By the way: very beautiful DAF flag!  

Nonskimmer,

Some nice collections started as you, with ancestors´ items. Sometimes they worth much more for us than any other stuff!

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 4, 2005)

By the way, here are the most recent items that arrived at home: a Luftwaffe 2nd Model Dagger and a WWI and III Reich Medal bar.

Douglas.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

Douglas Jr. said:


> Nonskimmer,
> 
> Some nice collections started as you, with ancestors´ items. Sometimes they worth much more for us than any other stuff!
> 
> Douglas.


Absolutely! I'll part with my grandfather's uniform the day I die, and then it will go to a reputable museum along with a service history of the man who wore it. It's been arranged.
For me it isn't simply an artifact, but an heirloom. It's a piece of my heritage, and one that I'm extremely proud of.

Thanks for the latest batch of pics. They're great!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah great pics! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

I have been a World War 2 Memorabilia collector for about 12 years now. I mostly collect Third Reich uniforms and headgear. I will have to take some pictures of my collection, I have a room set aside in the house that I am building that I am going to display my collection. Probably my favorite piece is my Afrika Korps tunic complete with Cuff Title. I also really enjoy my first tunic I recieved 12 years ago which is my Grandfathers Wehrmacht tunic.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

I just acquired another mahogany model, a P-40B signed by Tex Hill. I was actually looking for a P-38, but when I saw an autographed model, I had to go with that one. I have been collecting a few items here and there as time and money permit. Most of my stuff is American Army and Air Corps items. I picked up a working Waltham 24 hour clock from an F4U Corsair. I also managed to find an Army green hebrew prayer book issued to US Army Jewish soldiers. That was an interesting find.

Hey Adler, did you get a Gideons bible when you were at the MEPS station? I still have the one that was handed to me back on September 20, 1984.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

I never went to the MEPS station. There is only a recruiter in Germany and then he does all your paper work and puts you on a plane to Basic Training.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's my Gran's WAAF Gideon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

Pretty neat.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks! I remembered that it was sitting in one of the office bookshelves. 

Just one of the odds and ends that thankfully survive the passage of time.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

Those are real gems! I once heard a story of a Gideon bible that saved a soldiers life. A piece of shrapnel that would have ended up in his chest got stopped by the Gideon bible in his left shirt pocket!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

I can believe that has happened on several occasions but it sort of has become a tall tale and that story is used now in every conflict. We heard about in Iraq "Hey did you hear about the grunt who got hit by a bullet but it lodged into his bible and saved his life." Dont take me wrong I can believe that it did happen but I think that most tales of it are just that stories.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 8, 2005)

Ive got an oil bottle from one of my Great-Grandads Enfields - so it could have been at the Somme or Gallipoli. I also have my other Great-Grandads manual "Instructions For Armourers 1915" He was anout sixteen at the time and responsible for maintaining the 15" guns on HMS Barham. He was wounded at Jutland but it was only minor and he lived to a ripe old age  I also have my uncles badges from his spell in the Staffords during the 80s. 
My grandad still has his leather flying helmet, a navigational computer, pilots notes for Harvard and Chipmunk, and his flying overalls (he still wears them for decorating etc!) 8)


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree Adler. They have taken a life of their own. I can see a Gideon Bible stopping a piece of shrapnel, but not a bullet. There are many stories like that and stories of flasks that stopped bullets and shrapnel. I am sure there is a lot of lore in them, and I haven't seen any of these alleged items that have stopped them. But they are neat stories anyway. I heard about the bible shrapnel story in a Vietnam book I read years ago. Which one, I don't remember.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 8, 2005)

The Queen Mary tobacco tins were credited with saving quite a few Tommies on the Western front. I can imagine they wouldnt have been so impressed with a bullet in thier baccy tho!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah I can believe shrapenal over a bullet anyday.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't have anything but my parents have got a lot of my grandad's letters. He was ordnance corps in Italy and he ended up at Monza racetrck- it was being used as a tank dump.
My other grandparents are still alive but all I know that they've got is the nosecone of a WWI shell- it's used as a doortstop


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

All I have is an SS pin badge.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2005)

I am currently trying to get an SS Panzer wrap around jacket


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice. I saw a complete SS uniform replica on eBay the other day by an Italian designer


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a .50cal bullet (American) and 20 or 30mm shell (German)...


----------



## R Leonard (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh jeez, I've got all kinds of odds and ends . . .

Here's a side panel from an F4F Wildcat. This particular panel is from Bureau Number 11985, and sports the VF-11 Sundowners insignia; side nimber was white F-21. My father flew this, his assigned airplane, on 12 June 1943 when he shot down 2 A6M2's, bringing his total to six.







And this is an actual message form from 15 August 1945, received at 1233 hours aboard the TF-38 flagship USS Shangri-La.







Rich


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2005)

I mostly deal in Third Reich uniforms, I have 11 pieces now all original.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,

I´m surprised and happy to know that we have some real enthusiasts here! It doesn´t matter if you have one single bullet or a big collection, the "spirit" is the most import thing!

Douglas.

PS - Der Adler, you should have an amazing collection, I´m sure!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 14, 2005)

I stick to model aircraft, it's cheaper and you can get things that don't exist any more (Stirling, Whitley, Maryland etc...)


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 14, 2005)

By the way: I bought this M5A1 bayonet this week. It was the last model issued to the famous M1 Garand rifle, during the 50s. I do not collect US stuff and I bought this one as a gift for my uncle. But I was really surprised with this little beauty!

So allow me to show you.

Wishes.

Douglas.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

Douglas Jr. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´m surprised and happy to know that we have some real enthusiasts here! It doesn´t matter if you have one single bullet or a big collection, the "spirit" is the most import thing!
> 
> ...



It is deffinatly a great hobby of mine, and I put a lot of time and money into it. I just hate it when wrong people such as hate groups get the stuff to parade around in it. The pieces need to be displayed and admired as a piece of history and not used for the wrong purpose.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 15, 2005)

What really bothers me are people who would destroy items like Third Reich uniforms and medals, etc. because they bear a swastika. Almost as bad is the practice of "de-Nazifying" them, by removing the Nazi insignia.

If they're offended by it I can understand, but don't attempt to rewrite history and have the rest of us pretend none of it ever existed! 
It's still a part of history!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

I completely agree with you on that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 15, 2005)

me too..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

All militaria should be left in the condition that it is. I dont believe in altering anything and if anything has to be done to my uniforms I used 100 percent authentic pieces right down to the thread. But the pieces should be left as they are. I even have what we call battle field relic helmets that were dug up in the field some where are completely rusted and have holes in them. They are quite neat actually.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree that they are historical items and should be treated as such. To "cleanse" them only removes a piece of history. In Adler's case, he is doing the right thing, preserving history. We have some items in the museum with swastikas on them on display. It doesn't mean that any of us support the Nazi ideals.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 15, 2005)

Quite the opposite, part of it is remembering what happened so it'll never happen again


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2005)

That is part of the historical value. Destroying the items or "de-nazifying" them does not make it go away. It should be preserved for that reason, to remind us of the darker time in our history so that it is not repeated.


----------



## trackend (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't posses any items myself but my brother has a Lee Enfield with 18inch bayonet that I bought him some years ago as a Christmas present and a small piece of the L32 zeppelin that my grandmother collected from the crash site when it was downed in WW1 near her home down. My dad has a Nazi ID banner that he got in Holland and apart from his dads WW1 medals he has a small flier asking for volunteers to fight for the white Russians in archangel which my grandfather accepted because it payed more. I'll get some pictures to post asap
I did find this in the family album its my granddad on his wedding day in 1917 just before he went to Passchendaele


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

Interesting stuff. I too need to get my stuff out of storage at my mothers place so that I can photograph it all. I do have a couple of the tunics here and will deffinatly take pictures of them all.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 15, 2005)

That's a great photo, trackend! Interesting stuff indeed!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

I have several of my grandfather in his wehrmacht uniform and I have several of my fathers adoptive father who was in the US Army and landed on Omaha beach.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm still trying to help my grandfather find his old photo albums from WWII. I know they're there somewhere, full of interesting pics of his Lancaster days and more. I saw them a long time ago. Now we just have to find them again!  
The man in the avatar is him, btw. Just an early war portrait from 1940.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2005)

Would that make him "oldskimmer"?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah right! "Flying Officer Oldskimmer, RCAF".

 Hmmmm.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2005)

Or FOO, for short!  One of the original "foo fighters"!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 15, 2005)

Foo bomber. He flew a Lancaster. 

Ok, ok, that was lame.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

Or how about since you are nonskimmer, he could have just been skimmer?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Mar 16, 2005)

Obviously he must have specialised in low level attacks  



Douglas Jr. said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I´ve been participating of this nice forum for a while but I´m curious about something. It is pretty clear that everybody here enjoy a lot of subjects related with military stuff.
> 
> ...




I just thought id say Doug that ! have a feeling that this could end up being one of the best threads so far.
I would love to see some pictures of relatives of you guys who served in the forces or worked on the home front as well as seeing the objects that you lot have collected over the years perhaps if possible the brief history behind them if known.
So far I am very impressed keep it going lads


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2005)

I have been collecting for about 15 years so if I could ever get my house built and get my collection out of my mothers house I could take some pictures of them. I will try and take some when I go down next weekend.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 16, 2005)

i'd be quite interested to find out more about the skinner family tree.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2005)

It is intriguing isn't it.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 16, 2005)

trackend said:


> I just thought id say Doug that ! have a feeling that this could end up being one of the best threads so far.
> I would love to see some pictures of relatives of you guys who served in the forces or worked on the home front as well as seeing the objects that you lot have collected over the years perhaps if possible the brief history behind them if known.
> So far I am very impressed keep it going lads



I also think it would be great to see some items, with the historical background. It would work as a "reference topic" or something like that... I tried to do something like this when posting the pictures of World Wars handguns at WWII Weapons forum...

It seems that there are many family stories and militaria items around here! So it would be easy, isn´t it?

Douglas.


----------



## Erich (Mar 16, 2005)

I've got some brief German pilot stories when they gave me signed pics if this is of interest ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 16, 2005)

I believe it is!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2005)

I have been taping stories of the vets to write a book on their stories. I am working on a couple now.


----------



## trackend (Mar 17, 2005)

This all sounds fascinating stuff guys
That's important work you're doing there Evan in many ways its as much a tribute to these guys as a historic account and gives them the recognition they perhaps have not got yet deserve.
Imagine in two or three hundred years time being able to read accounts from these ranker's who fought in this war. 
At the moment I'm reading ordinary soldiers accounts from the 95th rifles fighting with Wellington in the Peninsular war you can almost smell the black powder and whine of shot. 
Great stuff Evan I wish you every success with your project, well done sir.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks, Erich inspired me to actually start compiling the stories. It is quite something to hear these guys tell their stories. Once you get them started, you wil be on a long conversation. I think Bernie Schneider had one of the interesting things to say about his generation. He said that most people didn't talk about it because they all had a story to tell, so their's didn;t seem important. Plus he said that some will start to listen and then get distracted with somethign else. If you get a chance to talk to a vet and listen to them. The stories that come out are really amazing! 

These guys also have alot of humility. Bernie is a great example. He was awarded the silver star for herosim that made me shudder. He was a rifleman assigned to a mortar squad. His job was to protect them when they were firing their mortars. They were ambushed and receiving machine gun and artillery fire. He pulled back to get away from the fire and found out that he was the only one that did. Although wounded himself, he went back and brough the other 7 wounded guys to safety. All of this while under constant fire and being wounded himself! 

I thought to myself, this is amazing, what heroism! He said it was no big deal! I also spoke with a Navy Cross recipient who again thought it no big deal. They are usually quiet, unassuming men. But if you can get them to talk and give them your undivided attention, you will see years peel away from them. They sit or stand taller and prouder as they tell their stories. It has truly been a real treat to get to talk to these guys.

My working title for my writings of their stories is "My Heroes, My Friends". It is a story in itself. I went looking for stories and made some real genuine friends.


----------



## trackend (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like the kind of story's I love Evan.
The ex wartime service personnel I have spoken to often are unassuming but that seems the norm because after all that's what mostly they where ordinary people in extra ordinary times and for some it was in that moment it seem to galvanize them into doing incredible acts of bravery I just feel so sad for all the lads who's bravery was never witnessed and whom death was their only epitaph or the others whom just being there was to end up being a terminal gesture of bravery.
Cheers fellas i,ll have a pint for yer.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 17, 2005)

I've yet to meet an arrogant vet. My grandfather is no exception. My great uncle can be a bit of an old b*stard, but I figure he's earned the right. He can be crotchety at times, but he's hardly arrogant.


----------



## Erich (Mar 17, 2005)

Francis Gabreski. man could that guy tell a story even if it was BS. prideful son of a buck he was though an excellent P-47 pilot

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

Well here the only things that I have at my place right now. As I said the rest is in storage at my mothers house until my house is built. I am having a special room built in my house that I will use to display my collection. I am getting manicans for the best of my uniforms and then I am getting glass tables built in for all of my medals and awards that I have collected.

For those of you interested in starting a collection. You really have to watch out for fakes. There are millions of fakes on the market, mostly made in eastern europe. I myself have even fallen for a few fakes when I first got started collecting. Here a few books that I recommend to help decide what is fake and what is not and show what is out there.

Third Reich Militaria Revised Edition by Robin Lumsden

Third Reich Cloth Insignia by Brian L. Davis and Ian Westwell
(this book has many editions to it covering medals and all other types of 3rd reich militaria, I will not post each book but if you can find this one on the net, you will find the others too.

German Militaria Collectibles Price Guide by Ron Manion
(this book is a price guide and the price guide is pretty much useless as these are not the prices you will find on the market today and prices vary anyhow from dealer to dealer but it covers a great deal of 3rd Reich militaria and points out how to spot fakes for many items)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 18, 2005)

i like that map/poster...........


----------



## trackend (Mar 18, 2005)

Impressive items adler


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

Those are indeed nice uniforms! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i like that map/poster...........



It is actually a post card, the image underneath it is the reverse side of it. The words at the bottom _Ein Volk Ein Reich Ein Fuehrer_ translate to _One People One Empire One Leader_.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, I actually semi-understood that German. I seem to be slowly taking it in and teaching myself!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

It is actually not that hard. The only hard part is the articals. Once you can get that, your set. A lot of the words are very similar to English words.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 18, 2005)

Very nice, Adler!


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Adler!

I think it is the first time I saw a Flak Officer summer tunic!  Amazing indeed!

The others tunics are from the medical branch, aren´t they? If not, what brach wear the cornflower blue waffenfarbe? 

Congratulations.

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi,

Here is another item: Stahlhelm M42 with Polizei double decals. The size is 62 . Hope you enjoy it.

Douglas


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow, talk about nice! 
I wish I had the money and the time (and a bit of luck wouldn't hurt) to find treasures like that!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

Beautiful helmets! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2005)

Douglas Jr. said:


> Hi Adler!
> 
> I think it is the first time I saw a Flak Officer summer tunic!  Amazing indeed!
> 
> ...



Very nice helmet by the way. I need to get some of my helmets up here to my place. I have a very nice Afrika Korps Pith Helmet and several very nice M-42's.

The Flak officer tropical tunic is actually one of my favorite pieces. It was actually given to me by a friend of my family who wore the uniform in Afrika. The funny thing is the cuff title on sleeve is not an authorized cuff title. He sowed on a generic brand that he had just bought. But I will not remove because it is part of his uniform and he did sow it on during WW2.

Yes you are correct Medical used the cornflower blue color. The other uniform is actually transportation and it is a shade of Light Blue as the Germans called it.

Here is a little bit of knowledge for the people who do not know what he is talking about.

Colors were employed in the design of military, paramilitary, and civil uniforms and accountrements as a methodical means of unit identification. The colors appeared on tunic facings, cap piping, armbands, etc and were known as branch of service colours or _waffengattungsfarben_ normally given in its abbreviated form _waffenfarbe_.

Cornflower blue was used by different branches as follows:

Army: Medical
Luftwaffe: Medical
NSDAP: Justice (kind of ironic that the NSDAP had a Justice Branch huh)
SA: Medical
Waffen SS: Medical
RAD: Medical
Police: Medical
OT: Medical

Light Blue was used as follows:

Army: Transport and Supply
Luftwaffe: Administration
NSDAP: Ortsgruppe officials
Waffen SS: Supply
NSKK: French Volunteers
RAD: Justice
HJ: Flying Personnel
TeNo: Technical Service

Just about every color was used in different ways by different branches.

The other principle colors were White, Light Grey, Lemon Yellow, Golden Yellow, Orange, Bright Red, Carmine Red, Bordeaux Red, Rose Pink, Grass Green, Bright Green, Brown, and Black, and there were many varying shades of each color varying on the manufacture and material and quality of the artical being made.


----------



## trackend (Mar 23, 2005)

This single sided 6ft X 2ft banner was removed from the town hall in Middleburgh (holland) by Able Seaman Bill Miles during operation INFATUATE - 1st to 8th NOV 1944. (The Battle for the WALCHEREN Islands) these guarded the approaches to Antewrp and proved to be one of the more costly campaigns for the Landing craft crews during war.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice flag. I have several of those flags. My favorite one that I aquired is actually a Kriegsmarine flag. I really need to get down to Stuttgart and take some pics so that I can post them.


----------



## trackend (Mar 23, 2005)

You have a regular little museum there Adler I would escpecially be interested in seeing any Items connected with your family history.
I dont have nearly as many items as you Adler but every little helps.
Some are from WW!.
Heres a concert Programme from 1916 that my grandfather kept I dont think item 2 on the bill is a very good way of cheering up the troops in the middle of a war "A sailors Grave The Last watch"
in the credits it says Emergency Exit By the Huns.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice program there. 

I have actually very litte from my family. I have my Grandfathers wehrmacht uniform, I have his peaked hat, I have his winter issue boots, I have his doctors bag, and I have his map case with maps in it of the Eastern Front. Still I treasure these items. And as I posted above the Tropical Luftwaffe tunic is from a friend of my family. That is actually something I wish to do someday is open a museum. Some of my collection is always on loan to libraries or small museums back home. By far though my collection compares nothing to some of the people I know. The man who really got me started has about 3 whole rooms full of just tunics and such. He has been collecting for a little over 30 years though.


----------



## Erich (Mar 23, 2005)

your Opa served on the Ost front in what unit and regiment-Abteilung ?

thumbs up ! I had three third cousins on my mothers side that fell on the Ost front. All three in the Heer, the youngest almost made it back home out of the gulag after the war but died in transit.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

I am not sure, I will have to ask my grandmother or look through his stuff and see if I can find some info on that. He was major and a medical officer (doctor) He was captured at Stalingrad and spent the rest of the war in a POW camp but made it home after the war.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 24, 2005)

Amazing story Adler!
Only around 6,000 men (out of 91,000 made prisioners when the Stalingrad Kessel surrendered) made it back to Germany after the war.

I have two items in my colletion related with this battle: a document group to a NCO from the Schützen-Regiment 64 (16. Panzerdivision) including his five awards Urkunde and a Eisbahn-Pionier Wehrpass that saw action in Stalingrad but was not inside the Kessel.

Douglas.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

That is a good find there my friend. 

I know before my Grandfather was captured he was wounded by shrapnel from a grenade in his face. I remember my mother telling me that even before 30 years after the war whenever he blew his nose small pieces of metal would come out.


----------



## Erich (Mar 24, 2005)

your Opa was a fortunate man to get out of the Gulags via Stalingrad...........what a Hell-hole


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes he was! That was a terrible batte.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow. Fortunate indeed! He was obviously a strong man.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

He tried to do a lot of great things. He specialized in resperatory diseases and he ran a Turburculosis center after the war while trying to find a cure for the disease. It eventually killed him.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Shame. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

Thats life.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, T.B is nasty stuff. Back before penicillin, all they could do was chop the manky bits of lung away, and keep the patients in a special T.B hospital away from others. 

If they lived, they lived. If not.......


And the sobering thing is that doctors are saying there's a new superstrain out there which is resistant to penicillin.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

I thought I had TB when I got back from Iraq, I had a nasty little rash on the test spot for the first day but by the time I cam in 2 days later to have it looked at it was okay and the doc said I was fine.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 24, 2005)

Good. It's a terrible thing.

My grandfather was wounded when he was in North Africa, and he got T.B in the military hospital. It was a complete menace for his whole life, and was the ultimate cause of all his subsequent health problems.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

My grandmother had it, back in the late forties. She spent just over a year in hospital. She was fortunate enough to survive it, and today she's 92. One of the lucky ones.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 24, 2005)

I can see why people were so petrified of it then. 

Because of my grandfather, my aunt and dad were always having x-rays to check it hadn't spread. 

Truly it is a killer.


----------



## trackend (Mar 25, 2005)

Its actually on the increase a large number of migrants from the far east and Africa are carrying it and its surprising how many western kids have not been inoculated against it . My wife who's is a Nurse practitioner also informs me that as it is an air (droplet) born complaint family groups who live in close proximity are the most at risk, this is usual the groups who produce large numbers of off spring most commonly in the poorer areas of the world .


----------



## Erich (Mar 27, 2005)

any of you guys collect these..... ? German death cards

these were death notices given out to the familie and others upon receival of notification of death for all branches of service, and are even used today....


----------



## Erich (Mar 27, 2005)

here is another one from my collection.....teh guy received the ground assault badge and was in a Luftwaffe Panzerjäger Abteilung not a regiment as stated. The goof has made this card that much more
rare and costly to own...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

I have seen some of those at an antique store in Ventura. They had probably a dozen or so. I thought they were interesting, but my wife wasn't keen on collecting death cards. Oh well. I can take a look for you next time I am down that way, Erich.


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2005)

nice siggy man.

yes death cards are abit macbre but it is an interesting peice of history nonetheless. Many times interesting uniform details not found elsewhere in books or the net, The cards are relatively inexpensive but do tell a portion of history on the individual basis.

evan actually looking more for Kriegsmarine pieces than anything.

here is another card this time Luftwaffe Flak, odd the cahp was actually commended for two different flak badges. The first for aerial destruction of Soviet a/c and then the second when his Flak unit was used in the ground role destroying numerous Soviet armored vehicles.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

I will keep my eye for one when I go down there next. It won't be for awhile though.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 28, 2005)

Folks, ever bid for something on EBay, only to have someone come in at the last second and whisk the item away? Maddening isn't it?

Guess what I've found! Sign up to the free version of this, and see to it that it's some other poor shmuck who gets outbid!

http://www.auctionstealer.com


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Evil _and_ practical! What could be better?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

hehe that looks cool........


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 28, 2005)

And it really does work too!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice cards Erich. It sucks that that is what they are for but they are nice. Here are some things that I just picked up this weekend. It will probably take a couple of posts to posts these but they are quite neat.

These 3 things here are not in the greatest shape however they are still quite neat and very interesting, plus I did not pay for them so it is not that bad.

The first thing is Deutsches Reich Reisepass (Passport). I do not know who the lady is that this belonged to.

The second is a German Kriegskarte (War map) showing Germany, England, France, and parts of Scandonavia. It also shows the German and British mine areas. It is torn pretty bad and in 5 pieces.

The third item here is a WW2 souvenier from the Heinkel factory showing aircraft that they have produced. There are 11 pictures in all but I have only scanned some of them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

wow launceston's actually on the 3rd map there, that's where i live!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Folks, ever bid for something on EBay, only to have someone come in at the last second and whisk the item away? Maddening isn't it?
> 
> Guess what I've found! Sign up to the free version of this, and see to it that it's some other poor shmuck who gets outbid!
> 
> http://www.auctionstealer.com



If you are going to do this for obaining WW2 memorabilia be very careful. 95% of the WW2 stuff there are fakes.




As I said I would post some more of the stuff that I obtained this weekend.

The first is a German Gas mask. The interesting thing about this one is that it is a Wehrmach issue carrying cannister and mask itself, but the filter is a Civilian issue filter.

The second item is a Bronz Mothers Cross, notice the engraved signature of A. Hitler on the back.

The third item (picture quality not so great) is a NSDAP party rally pin from the Nurnberg rally in 1936.

The 4th item is a 1914-1918 Service medal.

The 5th Item is a set of 2 ribbons containing the Imperial German Iron Cross and the 1914-1918 sevice ribbon.

The 6th item is a cloth Rattenfuehrer insignia.


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2005)

excellent items gents ! Yes have done some dealings with ebay.com and .de 

and I fully on agree everyone needs to be wary of what is out there. do your research first and aask tons of questions even send a copy of the e-bay itme to an experten for value and judgement. have seen ridiculous photos that were copies from the original negative go for more than 200.00 US and everyone knows the intentions of the seller were to make mass copies off the negs for further monies in the big boyz pocket...........how fricking lame


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I have 2 pictures of Rommel that were copied from negatives. I did not buy them not would I try and sell them, I enjoy the pictures for what they are.

Before I became an experienced collector and new what I was looking for. I walked in a bought 2 WW2 german helmets. So I thought. The 1st one was just a Spanish helmet that was bought from the Germans during the Spanish Civil War. It is still an interesting piece but not worth nearly as much as I bought it for nor is it what I thought it was. The second is actually a modern German Feuerwehr (fire department) helmet striped of all its protective fire stuff and painted like a WW2 helmet. I was duped on these and after I that I vowed to learn more about the subject.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Beautiful items boys!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 28, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If you are going to do this for obaining WW2 memorabilia be very careful. 95% of the WW2 stuff there are fakes.



I know. And what's laughable is so many people describe things as 'Rare' or 'Scarce'

LOOK!!!! EMPTY .303 BREN GUN MAGAZINE EXTREMELY RARE ITEM!!!!!!

 Yeah right.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

The moment some one puts RARE in the description the ignorant fool thinks "Oh it is worth money I have to get it!"


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 28, 2005)

They should build in a translator for EBay item descriptions

So; 

Limited edition = Limited to 17000 of them piled roof high in an old warehouse near Rotterdam.

Signed = Scrawled on by my little sister in rough approximation to real autograph

Offered at knocked down price = Offered at knocked off price - part of ram-raid haul.

Sought after copy = copy is the operative word - illegally downloaded!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> They should build in a translator for EBay item descriptions
> 
> So;
> 
> ...



 Sounds about right!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

You forgot one:
RARE= I never saw one, so it must be rare!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

That I have actually heard.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 28, 2005)

Having said all that there are some real gems tucked away under all the dross.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 28, 2005)

You can find some very rare aircraft kits on ebay, I've got a Kondor, a Maryland and a Whitley off of it


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 28, 2005)

And with the secret weapon featured at the top of the page you can grab 'em cheaply too!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

The best places I find to get my authentic WW2 gear are from family members, estate sales, the occasional antique store in the US (sorry but they dont know what they are selling in the US) and these websites places Manions Militaria Antiques, Military Antiques, Wittmans Militaria, Hermann Historica, and there are several others out there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2005)

i'd love to by like a part from a lancaster but obviously they're very expensive.........


----------



## Erich (Mar 29, 2005)

2 more cards to comment if anyone would like to............


----------



## Erich (Mar 29, 2005)

the chap was a KM artilleryman and few cards actually show these chaps with the steel helm being worn..... Kühl

back of the card with the specifics


----------



## Erich (Mar 29, 2005)

another KM sailor lost in action.....


----------



## Erich (Mar 29, 2005)

hey Cousin !  

a pic of a familie member.....who is it gents ? on a very rare Röhr card


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 29, 2005)

Erich,

Very nice death cards! I always enjoy documents myself, but during the last couple of months I decided to add some more helmets to my small collection. Here are the two the I bought last weekend.

Douglas.

The first one is a *Stahlhelm M40 with a single Luftwaffe decal *(size 64).


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 29, 2005)

Two more shot of the same Luftwaffe M40 Helmet.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi,

The second helmet is a *Stahlhelm M42 with Heer (army) decal*. Very impressive "IT WAS THERE" feeling came with this one.  

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Mar 29, 2005)

Another couple of pictures of the *Army Helmet*.

Douglas.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 29, 2005)

Those are corkers! And the decals are so well preserved! When you think the helmets would be thrown about and generally abused, it's incredible they're in such good condition.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Those are corkers!


No, they're helmets. 

(Sorry, lame joke. I'm just a bit tired.  )


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 29, 2005)

Rough day eh?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2005)

Slightly.

Nice helmets by the way Douglas.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

they're not helmets they're pictures.............

sorry couldn't let your apauling joke go un-beaten............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

Great Helmets and Great Pics.

I find the death cards quite interesting up there. Especially how the first one says at the bottom "Only a little while longer and we will see each other again."

The card at the very bottom is your cousin is it no.


----------



## Erich (Mar 30, 2005)

yes you know who it is don't you ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

It says Herburt Heckl but I am not quite sure on who this is.


----------



## Erich (Mar 30, 2005)

ah I see you were looking at the Häckl death card. I was talking about the last pic I posted of the day fighter ace.....you know who


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes that is your cousin Siegfried Baer.


----------



## Erich (Mar 30, 2005)

ah no I do not have a pic of Siegfried.

the Röhr card is ? the guy last flew with JV 44 and then 262's in III./EJG 2

Over 1000 missions, 96 kills in the east, 16 kills with the 262 alone in the west. He was one of the top aces in the day fighter force, and in fact possibly my favourite given he was a relative.

He is ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

I am sorry you are talking about Heinz Pritzel Baer. Did you say you were related to him?


----------



## Erich (Mar 30, 2005)

Adler our old homestead in Höningen is quite close to where he was born and the Baer or Bär contingent is quite large many living still in the Pfalz. when the crap-head napoleon came into Germany in the 1800's my mothers familie was pushed all over the place some of the men recruited into fighting for that loser and upon return settled on the border o f Germany/Poland and even on the border of France/Germany in the Saar. typical of what happened to almost every German familie, my wifes for one was without exception, her families home village wiped off the face of the present day map thanks to that corscican piece of shit


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

The Phalz, ehe. I am from the beautiful Reinland Pfalz. Near Bad Kreuznach actually.


----------



## Erich (Mar 31, 2005)

Go east up in the hills above Bad Dürkheim and you will find the small viallge of some of my familie-Baer at Höningen. Very old gravesites with the old schrift on the stones....

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds pretty neat. I will have to go and post some of my old family headstones, some going back to the Prussian times when I had Barons in my family and such.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 13, 2005)

Just bought this today - my own Moisin Nagant Rifle! No use to Vassili Zaitsev though, as it's deactivated.

Also, it's not in the best condition as you can see, but I've tried to clean it up with some wood oil.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 13, 2005)

Not bad! How do you mean deactivated?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 13, 2005)

Weapon deactivation is done by an approved armourers in Birmingham, where they shear off part of the firing pin, and weld a metal rod down inside the barrel. 

For live weapons, the militaria shop owner and I would have needed to both own firearms licences. Firstly for him to sell it in his shop in the first place, and for latterly for me to posess the rifle.

All handguns and automatic weapons are completely out, licence or no licence. (you can of course own deactivated ones though)

We have just about the toughest gun laws in the world here.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 13, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Weapon deactivation is done by an approved armourers in Birmingham, where they shear off part of the firing pin, and weld a metal rod down inside the barrel.


That's what I thought.
You can own live small arms here, except for fully automatic weapons, but the red tape and annual fees make it a major hassle.  
I know a couple of guys who collect, but both of them are talking about selling large parts of their collections due to the bother of it nowadays. One of them owns a deactivated Bren gun and a Sten Mk. V, though.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, it's more bother than it's worth. I'd have to apply for a licence through the police, pay for it, have plod come round to inspect the security of where I was going to keep any firearms, and where would I be able to fire live rounds in the middle of Bristol?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

I have several German 8mm Mausers and they are all still able to be fired. I have shot them on several occasions but I rarely do so. Plus it is getting even more and more stupid in Germany when it comes to owning a firearm. Mine can not even leave the armsroom on the military post were I work.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 14, 2005)

And all because of one or two maniacs who go on the rampage and start shooting people. 

And the maniacs don't usually start off as law abiding citizens, and suddenly switch to kill frenzy. 

In most of these cases, (Dunblane, Hungerford), these people have had huge question marks over them in the first place, and nobody does anything - until it's too late.

Then what happens? It's the responsible collector, who is into the history rather than the fact it's a gun who gets punished.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

So true, Med. Taking them away from law-abiding citizens is not the answer. Do they really think that the criminals will just give them up freely?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Me too.

Nice gun by the way Med 8)


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2005)

congrats Med ! a fine piece. Hey U guys are invited to bring your "toys" here to southern Oregon and blow away as much ammo to targets as you wish. We have an incrdible and very active gun club here, although I must say we have one of the largest contingents of survivalists known to mankind dwelling in the hillsides and even below the hillsides. Of course one would expect the red-neck atmosphere here of the old dead hippie as myself with the stigma of a oversized 4 x 4 with 2 big rifles on the gun rack on the back of the rear window.....its' true.

~ E ~


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 14, 2005)

Ever used the Panzerschreck on targets?


----------



## trackend (Apr 14, 2005)

Sorry to butt in mossie good prog on the box about DD tanks at Normandy at the mo been on before but still good


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 14, 2005)

My dad still shoots an Enfield No.4 regularly. When Ive got a place of my own, I wanna start shooting again, its been years since I had the chance


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 14, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> My dad still shoots an Enfield No.4 regularly. When Ive got a place of my own, I wanna start shooting again, its been years since I had the chance


That's a nice rifle. 
The militia armoury here in Halifax still holds some of them. They're only really used for ceremonial drill purposes, but they're maintained and serviceable. I only got the chance to fire blanks from one years ago, during a ceremonial salute.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

I shoot regularly, only air rifles though  Great fun living in the country though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

I shoot very regularly unfortunatly though it is sometimes it is on a two way shooting range.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2005)

Which is not nearly as much fun, Adler. (Obviously, you know that already)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeap very sucky!


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi,

I manage to take to more shots, trainig some habilities as a photographer...  Here are the results for today. Hope you enjoy it.

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Apr 17, 2005)

Here is the other picture...


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 18, 2005)

Bought an accessory for my Mosin. The bayonet, and five inert rounds. With the bayonet fixed the rifle becomes hugely long as you can see. 

Note also the scowling martial expression of the guy in the photo!


----------



## trackend (Apr 18, 2005)

That's nice Med Ive not looked much at the Mosin Im really suprised that the bayonet is so ancient its almost a pig sticker.
Mind you 18"or even 24" bayonets are really usefull for trench warfare the further away you can keep your opponant the better as far as im concerned.
Mind you If you have to use a bayonet you,ve made a big boo boo somewhere along the line by running out of ammo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2005)

Great stuff up there Douglas. I am especially interested in the Infantry Badge. It is exceptionaly shiny then the most I have seen and much more shiney then the one I have.

Great gun there Med, especially with the bayonette there. Its a shame thought that so many people ruin gun collecting for the few us like yourself who truely love the hobby.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 18, 2005)

trackend said:


> That's nice Med Ive not looked much at the Mosin Im really suprised that the bayonet is so ancient its almost a pig sticker.



The basic design of the rifle is practically unchanged from the original conception in 1891.

Mine is the basic M91/30. It was made by the Tula arsenal in 1938.

On the wealth of information and the staggering longevity and history of this design, I'm not surprised the Mosin has it's diehard fans. 

http://7.62x54r.net/

The Zaitsev/Konig duel might well be just myth, but outside of that there's no doubt in my mind now that this was a decisive war winning weapon.

(I want to get another one now!)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2005)

It was a great weapon. Personally I like the 8mm K98 but the M-1 was also a great weapon.


----------



## trackend (Apr 18, 2005)

I know that a lot of people rate the MP 44 for me the Garand was quite a step forward well before the 44 but personally I like the M2 carbine although lacking in the punch of the Garand it was a brilliant concept and for me was a real ground breaker, good rate of fire, full auto or semi very light with up to 30 rounds. biggest draw back was the original sight which was replaced with a better one in 1948 and componant durability(especially in cold conditions) it was eventually replaced by the M16.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

you can't beat a SMLE or Lee Enfeild No.4 for reliability though...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

Very, very nice Med! The old bayonets were practically short swords!

You should be wearing your K-19 coat in the pic.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 18, 2005)

Ah, the K19 coat has been packed away to hibernate for the summer. As you can see in the background of that picture, Spring has very much sprung!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

Still would've added to the effect, though. Maybe with the black naval ushanka.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 18, 2005)

An Ushanka? Hmm, maybe, but the naval cap is the classic image. Don't have one of those.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

That would look good too, I just thought that nothing looks more Ruskie like than the ushanka. Your pose in the picture would fit the image perfectly!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

Like a Russian Navy recruiting poster!


----------



## trackend (Apr 19, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you can't beat a SMLE or Lee Enfeild No.4 for reliability though...........


Im still trying to get time to get over to my brothers and take a pic of his MK3 I think you're right Lanc, the SMLE in my opinion was the finest bolt action army rifle ever made even now there are some exponants at Bisley that still use converted Enfields in the 1 mile butts and as you say pump the bolt and there's always one up the spout (as long as you keep it clean) In the right hands with a rate of 30 aimed rounds a minute it was a formidable weapon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> An Ushanka? Hmm, maybe, but the naval cap is the classic image. Don't have one of those.



I picked up a couple of years ago an original Soviet Navy flag. I do not know which ship (or if it ever was flown from a ship) it was flown from but it is humongous. Size is something like 15ft by 7ft. Great example.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it the naval ensign or a command flag of some type?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 19, 2005)

White, with a blue stripe on the bottom, a red hammer/sickle and an anchor? 

Is that it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> White, with a blue stripe on the bottom, a red hammer/sickle and an anchor?
> 
> Is that it?



That is exactly it. I dont know too much about Soviet stuff since I limit my collection mostley to Third Reich artifacts. I do however have this flag, a KGB Major's parade uniform. Artillary General's parade uniform, and tons of headgear and other stuff that I mostley picked up in East Berlin after the wall fell.


----------



## Medvedya (May 2, 2005)

Eeek! I went and completely stripped down the Mosin today! It would have had to have been deactivated, not because of legal reasons, but because underneath the wood the barrel was _partially eaten away with corrosion in two places_ - fire that, and it would be an E.O.Y scenario.

End. Of. You 

It's the damn Chinese army - after the war, a huge job lot of Mosins were sold to the PRA, and apparantly they can't look after their weapons or keep an armoury for toffee.


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2005)

Yikes! Good thing it was non-firable.


----------



## Medvedya (May 2, 2005)

I know, I'm not, nor ever was the Uber soldier, but I know how to keep a weapon in a reasonable state - the more I worked on it - stripping the bolt assembly and then lifing out the barrel and reciever, the more it was revealed how poorly it had been kept. There was this awful dirty oily, varnishy smell that screamed utter neglect.

Anyway, I've now degrunged it as best I can, so I'm quite pleased with my efforts.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

I wonder how long it sat in that condition?


----------



## Medvedya (May 2, 2005)

Probably spent years sweating in the gun room, and then eventually packed away in grease for a couple of decades.

When I unscrewed the firing pin, I only remembered what was coming next a split second after the whole assembly shot out across the kitchen floor. 

That would have earnt me a chorus of boos and five press-ups in the mob!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

D'oh!


----------



## Medvedya (May 2, 2005)

I defy anyone here to say that ignominy never happened to them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2005)

I have done that several times with my M-9 pistol. Im usually talking with someone and forget what to pay attention and then there is a spring shooting across the room, usually at someones face!


----------



## Medvedya (May 25, 2005)

Look at this site Adler - really good for all those spare bits and pieces. 

http://buymilsurp.com/store/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Yeah it had good stuff for the Mausers. Im not into the modern militaria that much, I prefer WW2 stuff but the weapon stuff at that place is great!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2015)

Found this in a box of old coins I inherited when my parents died. It's odd because I've had the box for about 7 years and never looked in it until tonight. I don't think it's real, looks cheaply made. The eagle is loose. The name on the back is Erdmann...














Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2015)

This was also in the box...







Geo


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2015)

Could well be a genuine, late war example Geo - production standards on badges weren't at the top of the priority standards by then !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks Terry. Did some Googlin' and it looks like a paratrooper badge. Found a name, Dipl.-Ing. Wolfgang Erdmann, in command of the Fallschirmjäger-Division Erdmann so I'm thinking the name on the back of the badge was the division name.



Geo


----------

